
Body Bombs Added to America’s Air Security Concerns - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/07/world/07security.html
======
bartonfink
Frankly, I'm a little surprised this hasn't been tried already. It was in a
Batman movie 3 years ago, and the idea surely wasn't new then.

If I wanted to bring down a plane badly enough that I procured an explosive
device and brought it on board, it doesn't seem like it would take a
tremendous amount of additional resources to get that put inside me with some
sort of remote or timed detonator. You wouldn't even need a great surgeon -
just one who was able to keep me alive for a week at most to allow for time to
get to the airport, etc.

------
CWuestefeld
Doesn't this pretty much equate to saying that it's all for naught, the
terrorists have an effectively undetectable weapon? And thus, there's no point
in torturing the rest of us?

